# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  поиск 《 30-мм авиационная пушка НР-30 . Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуат

## LiPengtao

*поиск 《 30-мм авиационная пушка НР-30 . Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации》*
*спрос《 30-мм авиационная пушка НР-30 . Техническое описание и инструкция по эксплуатации 》*

----------


## Jhonni

Вот руководство на НР-30........
https://yadi.sk/i/egoDP0KipCcXH

Так же, кое что можете поискать в нашей библиотеке:
Вход
(требуется регистрация!)

В свою очередь ищу описание или документацию на пушку Б-20, (также фото, чертежи и т.п.)

Евгений.

----------

